# Another Polebuilding insulation question



## Raymond S. (Nov 12, 2005)

My plan is to run 2x4 girts around the inside of the building. Afterwards I have two choices. Give me your opinion on which one is best.

1) 6" R19 batt. If I run 2x4's 16"oc I can hang this between, in doing so I would end up having my insulation 2" away from the actual steel siding, would I still need to put a plastic vapor barrier on the steel before I put the insulation on or would the 2" air gap be sufficient, in case the steel sweats?

2) Run my 2x4's around the inside, sheet w/ plywood, then blow in 8 1/2" of insulation from the top. This will give me around an R30 I believe, and cost about the same as the R19 batt. Only problem is I think it will be a pain to blow in and I'm concerned w/ it settling. I assume I need a plastic barrier on the steel siding, I wouldn't think I would need one on the inside plywood wall, would I? 

If I blow in I would have the added cost of sheeting the inside, where if I use the batt I don't have to sheet the inside immediately, which isn't a necessity at this point. Is there something I can hang, fabric wise, if I was to blow in instead of sheet it? Could I use say a 4ply plastic visqueen, then run my 2x's over this, then blow in?
I was told the blow machines that you get at Menards to use are slow, is this correct? Do they rent them at a Hardware store sufficient enough to do a job this big. Sorry, building is 30x56x10'. All suggestions are appreciated. 
Thanks,
-Ray


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

2x6 with the 2x4 batts would be the way I would go. Walls only are required to be R-19 ans attics are to be R-30. Blown in will settle in less time than you think and then you will be spending more money and time blowing in more. Fiberglass is more resistant to mold also.


----------



## Raymond S. (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm not sure if I understand you correctly?
Are you saying you would use 2x6's for girts(that's what I used on the outside) and then use 24"x48"longx6" thick batting? You're "2x6 and 2x4" wording threw me off, I'm not sure what you were referring to, girts or batting.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

If the poles are of the 4x6 size, you can frame the walls with the 2x6,s vertically 16 or 24 on center like a typical wall in between the poles. Then you can hang the batts vertically for a 2x4 wall on your new studs which will give you an air gap between the insulation and the exterior steel wall. I hope this clears things up a little, if not check out my web site below and call that number and I will call you back.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

you'll still need the vapor barrier, once that mr pink gets wet :help:bye bye mr r factor


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Have you considered using SIPS? (www.sips.org) I saw these used on a Barn to house conversion. They seem like an awesome concept, but I'm unsure if the price outweighs the advantages.


----------



## smacarac (Dec 13, 2004)

Im a spf contractor and we do about 25 pole barns a year along with new construction and existing homes.Benifits of spray foam are monthly energy saving of 35to 40 %if heating ,prevents air &moisture infiltration and it has a high r value 7.0per inch.If you want more info contact me at [email protected]


----------

